# FS: Need to sell 135G setup



## mstolpner (Sep 18, 2010)

135G Aquarium w/ stand, light, ...

Make me an offer


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Willing to part anything out? say the Co2 system? if so PM me price, what'll come with etc..


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

if you are willing to part I would like to know price on light and possibly UV


----------



## mstolpner (Sep 18, 2010)

I am not parting out. Thank you!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for a very very nice set-up! You need to put FS: in your title and may want to put some kind of a price as "make an offer" is frowned upon and against the rules:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-27/*****read-before-posting-here******-3084/
1) Must Include Price: Seller must include a price when listing items. You cannot be "open to best offer"

just a heads up & good luck with the sale


----------



## mstolpner (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you. Sorry, did not put the price. I have a pending offer for $850 that should be confirmed on Tuesday.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Please PM me if the light is still available after Tuesday.


----------



## mstolpner (Sep 18, 2010)

The offer did not go. So the setup is still available. I need to let it go quick. Make me an offer. I will not part it out. Please call me at (778) 288-1300.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i wish i had the money this is a whoop ass setup


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

Six hundred and its sold is it running and all the plants come with it


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just my opinion here , but if you are willing to go lower than $750-800, you'd almost be better off parting it out, going by everything you have listed, I personally think the $850 was a helluva deal and if I had the cash , we'd be draining it right now lol. I believe you could get atleast $750-$800 by parting it out between here and CL & probably pretty quick...JMO


----------



## mstolpner (Sep 18, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't have time to part it out. I have two offers for $700 now. I hope one of them will take it.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

$700 for this setup is an amazing price. There's some lucky b....uyer out there.


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> just my opinion here , but if you are willing to go lower than $750-800, you'd almost be better off parting it out, going by everything you have listed, I personally think the $850 was a helluva deal and if I had the cash , we'd be draining it right now lol. I believe you could get atleast $750-$800 by parting it out between here and CL & probably pretty quick...JMO


except the time frame which may not be too bad anyway he would be way better off parting it out. He could make $1000 (likely more) selling all the components at quick sale prices. I'm sure this set up would rum over $3000 new


----------



## mstolpner (Sep 18, 2010)

The 135G setup has been sold


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

so whats up are you going to sell it to me for six ?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

at six you could probably part it out and double your money easy


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Well he sold it out from under me. I sent him a PM March 7th @423 PM offering him 700 bucks. He responded at 919 PM on March 7th after I logged off and I did not get his message until the next day.."Your message was the first. You will need to pick it up. The aquarium is alive. Please confirm ASAP. You can call (XXX) XXX-XXXX or email" . Then I recieved a PM from him at 12:44PM the next day telling me it was sold. Hardly gave me a chance to reply but all things given, I guess I should have been more on the ball and checked my PM's more often. Its okay I was only buying it for the CO2 system, I was going to resell all of the rest of the parts and made all of my money back.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

probably best to give your email addy and phone number next time, $700 would have been a steal imo


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

duly noted


----------



## maya (Apr 25, 2010)

If I had the cash, I would have bought it but I would have gotten up a few minutes earlier to check my PMs before going to work. Obviously the seller was serious about ASAP and give them credit for letting you know the out come and not breaking the news to you when you showed up on their door step.


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

So did you sell it


----------

